# Enduro One - Serie und Einzelrennen



## Flo-mit-W (19. September 2015)

Da es bis jetzt nur vereinzelte Threads zur Enduro One gab bzw die sich auf eine Saison bezogen haben möchte ich ein neues Thema eröffnen wo sich alles um diese Rennserie dreht:
Infos zur Serie, zu den einzelnen Veranstaltungen, Fragen zum Format selbst, Schwierigkeit etc, Fahregeminschaften, Informationen zu Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten etc.
Eben alles rund um die Serie.
Hoffe man sieht sich


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. September 2015)

Und um auch gleich einen Input zu geben:
Nachdem mir die Saison 2015 echt Spaß gemacht hat (war als Serienstarter in Bad Endbach, Dünsberg und am Ochsenkopf dabei) bin ich schon sehr gespannt auf das kommende Jahr.
Mein Ziel diesmal echt die komplette Serie fahren.

Wer weiß ob es schon Infos für die Saison 2016 gibt??
Glaube etwas gelsen zu haben von neuen Locations und mehr Terminen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (19. September 2015)

Ich bin dieses Jahr in Bad Endbach und Wipperfürth mitgefahren. Haben beide richtig Spaß gemacht. Vor allem Wipperfürth hat mich positiv überrascht, weil ich das Rennen letztes Jahr nicht wirklich toll fand. Hat sich einiges getan. Top! Von Infos für 2016 hab ich noch nichts gelesen. Überlege mich auch als Serienstarter einzutragen, bezweifle aber ob ich zeitlich alle Rennen schaffe.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. September 2015)

Also ich kam mit den 3 Rennen zumindest finanziell quasi bei null raus. Ab 4 Rennen hätte man glaube ich 10.- gut gemacht und bei allen 5 dann 45.-
Was mich ein bisschen gestört hatte: Ich war teilweise mit unterschiedlichen Leuten unterwegs und die waren immer Gaststarter. Am Renntag konnten wir dann eben nicht mehr zusammen fahren, weil sie eine Stunde nach mir dran waren. 
Werde mich kommende Saison aber wohl wieder für die Serie einschreiben. 
Mal gespannt was an Terminen und Locations so kommt


----------



## fr3shi (22. Oktober 2015)

es gibt Neuigkeiten http://www.enduro-one.com/news/285-bereit-fuer-2016


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info!

Von den angekündigten neuen Locations nichts dabei. Aber hey, fand die dieses Jahr echt gut, dann können die ja in der kommenden Saison nur nooch besser werden!
Termine ähnlich wie letztes Jahr außer Wechsel des ersten und letzten Events.
Schade, dass nichts im Juli liegt. Da ist das Wetter erfahrungsgemäß besser als im August. Aber hat dieses Jahr ja auch gepasst.

Ich freue mich auf die Rennen


----------



## Deleted 357162 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hey, wie kann man sich so ein endurorennen als nichtendurist jetzt vorstellen?

mal von den videos auf der HP abgesehen

vll kann mir wer kurz umreißen wie ich mir das vorstellen kann, ev. kommt für mich das österreichrennen in frage... nomad hab ich ja jetzt schon...


roli


----------



## Epictetus (27. Oktober 2015)

Freu mich schon! Wer kommt nächstes Jahr auch zur One?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. Oktober 2015)

langsam den Berg rauf fahren und meistens dann an der Stage warten das man dran ist. ab da dann Vollgas. 
mich nervt das Gewarte, deshalb kein Enduro Rennen mehr für mich....
Touren auf geilen Trails oder Bikepark Wochenende finde ich da echt besser


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Oktober 2015)

So kann man es natürlich auch ausdrücken...
Ich persönlich fand es ganz passend nach den Transfers zehn Minuten zu haben um kurz runterzukommen, nen Schluck zu trinken und das Equipment und Bike zu checken bevor es in die Abfahrt geht.

@coopera: Habe mir vor einem Jahr dieselbe Frage gestellt. Kann ich da überhaupt mitfahren? Was erwartet mich?
Bin dann am Ochsenkpf mitgefahren und war sehr positiv überrascht.
Zum Ablauf: Samstags Training auf der Strecke und Prolog, Sonntags Rennen. Start in kleinen Blöcken, gemütlicher Transfer zu den Stages. Dort geht es dann entsprechend getaktet in die Stages die so 2-5 Minuten dauern.
Auf den Transfers kann man mal ein Päuschen machen, bisschen quatschen etc. Auf der Stage wird dann geballert.
Was die Schwierigkeit angeht: Ein gewisses Fahrkönnen wird vorausgessetzt, aber 2 Dinge sollte man wissen: Größere Hindernisse (z. Bsp. Road-Gap, Steilabfahrten) sind gekennzeichnet und es gibt ne Umfahrung. Außerdem war es dieses Jahr so, dass die beiden Stages die trainiert werden durften auch jeweils die anspruchsvollsten, mit den größten Hindernissen waren. Man muss also nicht während des Rennens entscheiden ob man jetzt den großen Sprung nimmt oder nicht...
Ich würde es generell einfach mal auspobieren. Es gibt jetzt ja auch ne Einsteiger-Wertung.


----------



## Epictetus (28. Oktober 2015)

Ach, man kann gar nicht die komplette Strecke trainieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (28. Oktober 2015)

Man SOLLTE nicht. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Leute die das trotzdem machen...deswegen sind solche Veranstaltungen auch für mich bis auf paar wenige durch...

Die Verschiebung der Startgelder, sodass es für Serienstarter günstiger wird ist aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht natürlich klasse, für mich, der zu den Rennen außer OKO eine ewig lange Anfahrt hätte, und somit als Gaststarter am OKO und in AUT an den Start gehen würde, aber schon frech. 60 Euro für verzerrten Wettbewerb und bisschen dürftige Strecken (kann nur für den OKO sprechen) ist mir zu happig.


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ihr mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zu der Enduro One-Serie lesen wollte, dann könnt ihr hier mal schauen:
www.bikebrigade.de/category/berichte


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Oktober 2015)

Warum verzerrter Wettbewerb? Also ich hab in der Regel bei den beiden Stages die trainiert werden durften je 2 Abfahrten geschafft. Wenn man das ganze Rennen trinieren wollte müsste man von morgends bis abends unterwegs sein.
Der einzige der einen Vorteil hat sind die Locals, z. Bsp. am OKO. Aber ich finde denen sollte man es gönnen. Abgesehen davon, dass einige der Strecken extra für die Rennen abgesteckt wurden, also auch denen nicht bekannt sind.
Klar, die Lage der Locations ist im subjektiv.
Ich hab festgestellt, dass eben viele Rennen im Osten oder weit im Süden von D sind. Für Leute aus Hessen, RLP oder NRW liegen die Events recht zentral.
Ich meine, die Serie hat jetzt eine Saison hinter sich. Wenn man dann sagt, ich fahr die nicht mit weil manche Leute etwas mehr trainieren oder man an der Stage warten muss dann zwingt einen ja keiner. Aber den Sport bringt das nicht voran.
Zum Preis: Vergleichbar mit Massenveranstaltungen wie Marathons ist das naturlich nicht, allein wegen Verhältnis Aufwand/Teilnehmerzahl. Mein einziger Vergleich ist in dem Bereich die Trail Trophy. Und da kann ich mich über die E1 nicht beschweren.


----------



## Muckal (29. Oktober 2015)

Naja wenn Leute die Strecken ausnahmslos trainieren (können) ist das schon ein deutlicher Vorteil. Und den Erzählungen nach geht das sehr wohl alle Strecken abzufahren, zumindest am OKO wo ja alles sehr nah zusammen ist. 
Ich denke die "Probleme" haben nichts damit zu tun wie lang es die Serie schon gibt. Ich werd mir aber trotzdem erlauben den Sport nicht voran zu bringen und mich auf die Rennen konzentrieren, die mir Spass machen


----------



## needtoride (29. Oktober 2015)

Es kommt doch immerhin darauf an ob du Local bist und die Trails eh schon kennst oder nicht. Spielt doch keine Rolle wer  wie oft, wo radelt. Jeder hat eventuelle Vorteile...Und wenn nicht, ist das doch ein mega Ansporn Lokalmatadore im Heimspiel zu schlagen...jiiiiiihhaaaaaa!! Außerdem solltet ihr auch nicht vergessen, dass es eine Serie ist bei der es als erstes um Nix geht...."nur" der Faktor Spaß steht im Vordergrund!!! Wem das zu unprofessionell ist, der muss dann den Specialized Sram Cup oder gleich in der EES fahren...servus!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Oktober 2015)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> langsam den Berg rauf fahren und meistens dann an der Stage warten das man dran ist. ab da dann Vollgas.
> mich nervt das Gewarte, deshalb kein Enduro Rennen mehr für mich....
> Touren auf geilen Trails oder Bikepark Wochenende finde ich da echt besser



So habe ich das auch empfunden, als ich das erste Enduro Rennen gefahren bin.
Und leider musste ich dazu noch feststellen, dass ich mit meinem "Enduro" (160 mm Federweg) bei den Stages völlig "unterfedert" war. ;-)
Die meisten waren ja schon fast Downhill-mäßig unterwegs.
Finde das Format müsste geändert werden. 
Die Transferetappen sollten auch gewertet werden, irgendwie mit einem Faktor 2:1, dann würden es einige nicht in Kauf nehmen, ihren Downhiller bergauf zu schieben.  ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (29. Oktober 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch empfunden, als ich das erste Enduro Rennen gefahren bin.
> Und leider musste ich dazu noch feststellen, dass ich mit meinem "Enduro" (160 mm Federweg) bei den Stages völlig "unterfedert" war. ;-)
> Die meisten waren ja schon fast Downhill-mäßig unterwegs.
> Finde das Format müsste geändert werden.
> Die Transferetappen sollten auch gewertet werden, irgendwie mit einem Faktor 2:1, dann würden es einige nicht in Kauf nehmen, ihren Downhiller bergauf zu schieben.  ;-))



Welches Rennen ist das? Hört sich klasse an


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Oktober 2015)

Muckal schrieb:


> Welches Rennen ist das? Hört sich klasse an



Hey, dieses Rennen gibt's nicht, ich würde mir ein solches wünschen.  ;-))
Das wäre dann für mich "echtes" Enduro. 
Finde die aktuellen Veranstaltungen sind eher "Downhill-Light" Events.  ;-((


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Oktober 2015)

Letztes Jahr am Ochsenkopf gab es einen mit nem Downhiller.  Da eine Etappe aber auf nem anderen Berg war Han ich den um den Transfer echt nicht beneidet.  Glaube so ne Quälerei tut sich keiner gerne an. 
Ich fand meine 160mm vorne und (später) 150mm hinten genau richtig.  
Es waren auch welche auf hardtails unterwegs...  Obwohl ich die genausowenig beneide wie die Jungs auf ihren downhillern. Alleine in den gegenanstiegen hast du mit nem DH verloren. 
Mein Fazit: ein (race) enduro ist genau das richtige... 
Und wenn man die Transfers Werten würde,  bräuchte  man extra Zeitnahme,  mehr StreckenPosten (Stichwort Abkürzungen und wettbewerbsverzerrung)  und dann würde alles wieder teurer werden. 
Es gibt aber bei manchen Marathons (zum Beispiel neustadt) eine enduro Wertung.  Vielleicht wäre das was für die denen es zu teuer und die Transfers zu gemütlich sind


----------



## Muckal (29. Oktober 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey, dieses Rennen gibt's nicht, ich würde mir ein solches wünschen.  ;-))
> Das wäre dann für mich "echtes" Enduro.
> Finde die aktuellen Veranstaltungen sind eher "Downhill-Light" Events.  ;-((



Ich meinte das downhill light Rennen ;-) Am Oko dieses Jahr wär wohl ein 29er Trailbike wie im aktuellen Vergleichstest ideal gewesen :/


----------



## Fischkopp (29. Oktober 2015)

Mit 'Downhill Light' meint ihr ja wohl bestimmt nicht die E1, oder??? Da waren doch fast überall so viele Tretpassagen in den Stages, dass man mit einem DH-Bike überhaupt keine Chance auf sinnvolle Zeiten gehabt hätte.
Abgesehen von Wipperfürth fand ich, dass die Ausrichter überall eine gute Mischung zwischen treten, ballern und technischen Abschnitten hinbekommen haben. Klar kann man es nie allen Recht machen, aber dafür gibt es ja zum Glück die unterschiedlichsten Serien und Formate - und wer auf solche Rennen keine Lust hat wird dazu ja auch nicht gezwungen 

Was für mich hingegen überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt sind die Enduro-Wertungen bei normalen Marathons. Für die vielleicht 500m (Neustadt), wo ein Enduro-Bike wirklich Spaß macht lohnt sich das echt nicht - zumal man an den betreffenden Stellen ja in der Regel noch nicht mal freie Fahrt hat...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Oktober 2015)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ich meinte das downhill light Rennen ;-) Am Oko dieses Jahr wär wohl ein 29er Trailbike wie im aktuellen Vergleichstest ideal gewesen :/



Meinte ja auch eher die aufgebotenen Bikes und nicht die Streckenführung.  ;-)

Zur Info: Das Event, von dem ich rede, war in Willingen.
Glaube aber schon, dass ein Format, in dem auch die Bergaufwertung mehr ins Kalkül gezogen wird, für einige interessant sein könnte. 
Denn leider sind ja bei den meisten Marathons die Abfahrten nicht wirklich technisch.
Die Enduro Veranstalter haben doch ganz zu Beginn der "Erfindung" dieser Rennen damit geworben, mehr den "Kompletten" Biker anzusprechen.  ;-))))


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Oktober 2015)

Danke, @Fischkopp trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Stimme in allen Punkten zu.
Bin einmal Neustadt in der Enduro Wertung mitgefahren. Bike entsprechend auf Langstrecke gertimmt. Die Abfahrten haben Spaß gemacht, aber genau an der Schlüsselstelle Wolfsburg(?), wo Fotograf und Familie waren, hatte ich nen Bremser vor mir. Ne, das macht keinen Sinn.
 Klar gibt es kein Enduro-Format das der Vorstellung eines jeden entspicht.
Ich für meinen Teil hab jetzt 2 kennengelernt. Trail-Trophy war etwas teurer, aber auch mehr Stages, über 2 Tage verteilt. Dafür technisch eherh harmlos und mehr auf Ausdauer. Teilweise auch "technische" Transfers. E1 ist mehr "spaßorientiert".
Gernerell fände ich es schwer die Transfers einfließen zu lassen. Es gibt ja das Zeitlimit. Und das sollte einem ja einerseits die Möglichkeit geben mal durchzuschnaufen, aber auch verhindern, dass die Transfers selbst mit DH Bikes zu bewältigen sind.
Meiner Meinung nach geschieht diese Auslese eher auf den Stages.


----------



## onkel_c (30. Oktober 2015)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Schade, dass nichts im Juli liegt


richtig. und die august termine so kurz hintereinander ... da ist klar, dass einige (zumindest die mit familie und frien in der zeit) fehlen werden!
also dieses jahr wieder keine serie ...



Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die meisten waren ja schon fast Downhill-mäßig unterwegs


dass entscheidet doch jeder für sich. außer am oko auf ein, zwei stages hätte ich mir (150mm v/h) nicht mehr fw gewünscht. grenzwertig war es aber auch damit nicht. ansonsten würde ich sagen sind 130/130 im 'richtigen' rad völlig ausreichend . in wipperfürth reicht ein marathonfully mit 100mm.



Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Die Enduro Veranstalter haben doch ganz zu Beginn der "Erfindung" dieser Rennen damit geworben, mehr den "Kompletten" Biker anzusprechen


das sehe ich durchaus als gegeben. auf der skala sind die ausschläge sicherlich in beide richtungen gegeben, aber die meisten enduro rennen sind sehr ausdauerlastig und konditionell (wenn man sie entsprechend fährt) teils extrem fordernd.

was der oko zb mehr an bergabkönnen fordert wurde in wipperfürth durch reine kondition (sorry aber technisch gab es da bis auf ein, zwei unbedeutende stellen, rein nix technisches) ersetzt/ausgeglichen. und auch das an sich schöne rennen in austria hatte mit dem prolog und der letzten stage (selber kurswie prolog, geringfügig verkürzt) ein element welches in einem enduro rennen in der form einfach 'platt' ist: stumpf treten, ohne große technische anforderung (asphalt, schotter) um dann als 'belohnung' über eine mit stumpfen holzelemente verbastelte wiese ein wenig hangabwärts zu fahren. stage 1 war hier auch konditionell sehr fordernd, kaum bergab, aber immerhin a bisserl technisch.

bis auf wipperfürth, welches ich eher als leicht bergaborientiertes cc rennen ansehen würde (das gelände gibt aber auch nicht soviel anderes her; man müsste also wenn über die location nachdenken), paßte es aber in SUMME. e1 sieht aber am ende eher die konditionswunder vorn als die bergabspezialisten denke ich. 

die european enduro series ist da ganz anders. und auch die sram enduro series ist deutlich anders dazu!

was man aber der e1 anrechnen muß, ist das stete bemühen eine gute veranstaltung zu bieten. und man merkt, dass man schon möchte, dass die fahrer spaß haben und auf ihre 'kosten' kommen. auch der wille zur weiterentwicklung scheint vorhanden. allerdings finde ich einen prolog ohne, dass er in die wertung einfließt eher suboptimal.

schlußendlich: klar, jedem recht machen kann man es nicht. aber e1 hat bisher gezeigt, dass endurorennen auch im mittelgebirge (auch den flacheren) geht und durchaus ein interessantes rennformat geschaffen. die rahmenbedingungen sind auch ok.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Oktober 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> richtig. und die august termine so kurz hintereinander ... da ist klar, dass einige (zumindest die mit familie und frien in der zeit) fehlen werden!
> also dieses jahr wieder keine serie ...
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, hört sich wohl so an, dass ich die (für mich) falsche Veranstaltung ausprobiert habe.
Vielleicht sollte ich nächstes Jahr mal ein anderes probieren. 

Danke für die umfassende Erklärung.  ;-)


----------



## a_k52 (30. Oktober 2015)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Trail-Trophy war etwas teurer, aber auch mehr Stages, über 2 Tage verteilt. Dafür technisch eherh harmlos und mehr auf Ausdauer.



Welche TT bist du denn mitgefahren?
Ich bin heuer in Lenzerheide mitgefahren und möchte nächstes Jahr gern noch eine oder 2 dazunehmen. Die meisten Stages in Latsch kenne ich (das find ich technisch nicht sooo harmlos), aber Harz, Breitenbrunn und Kronplatz wären komplett Neuland für mich.

Ein E1-Rennen (Wildschönau) bin ich auch mitgefahren, das fand ich härter was die Transfers betrifft (an dem WoE hatte es aber auch 35Grad), vom Niveau der Stages aber nicht ganz so fordernd wie die TT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (30. Oktober 2015)

a_k52 schrieb:


> ...
> Win E1-Rennen (Wildschönau) bin ich auch mitgefahren, das fand ich härter was die Transfers betrifft (an dem WoE hatte es aber auch 35Grad), vom Niveau der Stages aber nicht ganz so fordernd wie die TT.



würde auch ich so sehen. tt breitenbrunn ist konditionell schon hart.

kronplatz ist auch nicht ohne. lange stages, technisch eher (zu) bikeparklastig (leider), transfers auch nicht ohne. die veranstaltung zudem recht lang und fordernd. spaß macht es trotzdem, aber es ist schwer auf den bikepark pisten zeit raus zu fahren, meist hat es nämlich nur eine linie ...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Oktober 2015)

Hi
War in breitenbrunn. Alles im Süden wird für mich schwer was die anfahrt angeht.  Sowohl TT als auch E1. Breitenbrunn war wie vorher schon erwähnt eher konditionell  anspruchsvoll.  Zweifelsohne sehr schön! Auch super flowing Trails und hat echt Spaß gemacht.  Aber E1 (wipperfürth kenne ich nicht,  aber vielleicht gut,  dass es jetzt am Anfang liegt) war da im Vergleich technisch mehr fordernd.  Kann aber auch immer von den einzelnen events abhängen. 
Was die Wahl der Waffen angeht:  wahrscheinlich hat manitou nem 29er enduro die besten Chancen.  Wenn man denn so etwas fahren möchte
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## fr3shi (2. November 2015)

> Mit Öffnung der Einschreibung ist der erste Startschuss der Enduro One Serie 2016 gefallen. Ab sofort kannst Du Dich hier online einschreiben: http://www.enduro-one.com/teilnehmer/einschreibung
> Vorteile findest du hier: http://www.enduro-one.com/serie/vorteile-serienstarter



Bin ja noch am schwanken ob ich Serie oder nur Einzelrennen fahren soll... Größte Problem ist wohl immer die Anfahrt zu den Rennen und die damit verbundenden kosten (wenn man das Können mal außen vor läst. Noch null Rennerfahrung ;-)).


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. November 2015)

Wegen Können wurde ich mir die wenigsten Gedanken machen.  
Klar,  Anfahrt ist immer so ne Sache.  Wo startest du? Für mich war der OKO schon ein Stück,  kommendes Jahr will ich auch nach Österreich.  Das wird lustig,  wenn man nach dem Rennen noch mehrere Stunden Heimfahrt und dann am nächsten Tag früh raus muss. 
Zur Entscheidung ob Serie oder Einzelrennen: davor stand ich letztes Jahr auch. Ich wusste,  an 2 der 5 Termine kann ich  nicht. Bei 3 hatte ich nen leichten finanziellen Vorteil,  bei 2 hätte ich etwas draufgezahlt. Hat mich am Ende motiviert alle 3 zu fahren.  
Dieses Jahr wird die Entscheidung mit der Neuregelung noch etwas leichter.


----------



## fr3shi (2. November 2015)

Starte vermutlich ab Paderborn. Da ist es eigentlich überall hin ein gutes Stück . Denke Serie macht fast keinen Sinn für mich. Will ja eigentlich nur mal reinschnuppern, obs was für mich ist.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. November 2015)

Würde ich dann genauso machen. Kannst ja zum Vergleich zur TT nach Breitenbrunn


----------



## fr3shi (2. November 2015)

Jo TT steht auch noch mit auf dem Plan . Könnte ein voller Terminplan werden


----------



## SPRTN (2. November 2015)

Ich hab mich heute auch zur Enduro One angemeldet. Aber im Beginner Startfeld


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. November 2015)

Coolio 
Werde ich auch demnächst machen. Denke nicht, dass es sofort voll sein wird. Müssen uns noch Team-Namen überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (4. November 2015)

Waren die Rennen letztes Jahr schnell ausgebucht für Gast Starter?


----------



## Milan Racer (4. November 2015)

Dünsberg, Wipperfürth und Bad Endbach ging noch als Gaststarter am Renntag nachzumelden. Bei den zwei anderen Stops weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## onkel_c (5. November 2015)

wildschönau (austria) war völlig problemlos da vielen die anreise wohl zu lang ...
ochsenkopf (oko) ist sehr gut besucht, weiß nicht ob das noch ging. aber hier wollen viele starten weil das rennen top ist (location, stages, ...)
für viele vermutlich in die richtung: enduro at its best ;-).


----------



## XLS (8. November 2015)

Hallo. Wie sieht es denn mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus? Kann/darf man dort Zelten? Gibt es Duschmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. November 2015)

Welches Rennen meinst du denn?
Bei mir hat es bis jetzt immer geklappt. Aber zum Beispiel in Bad Endbach, Dünsberg und am Ochsenkopf gab es auch Plätze / Parkplätze wo man einen Camper hinstellen bzw ein Zelt aufstellen kann. Hab aber auch ganz nette Alternativen gefunden. Pension in Bad Endbach, Jugendherberge am Dünsberg (Gießen) oder Campingplatz am OKO


----------



## XLS (9. November 2015)

Danke für deine Tipps .Im Prinzip meine ich alle Rennen. Da sich bei mir alles sehr kurzfristig entscheidet, wäre Camping wohl am besten. Wie sieht es allerdings mit duschmöglichkeiten aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. November 2015)

Wie gesagt, hängt immer vom Veranstalter ab. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere haben die immer dafür gesorgt, dass man einen Platz für ein Zelt und auch eine Dusche hatte.


----------



## XLS (9. November 2015)

OK . Dank Dir.


----------



## Lars262 (9. November 2015)

Hi wollt mich auch mal ins thema Enduro One einklinken..... hab  mich auch als Serienstarter eingetragen E1 beginner. Wie sieht es denn mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft aus zu den rennen OKO und Wipperfürth?  kommt noch jemand aus der mitte des Landes ? Mittelhessen region Gießen ?? Evtl kann man da zusammen fahren um die Spritkosten usw zu reduzieren.
Das gleiche gilt für Übernachtungen ? Evtl hat ja jetzt schon einer die Planung für nächstes Jahr in Angriff genommen.  Wildschönau steht bei mir auch auf dem Plan da könnte ich aus Urlaubstechnischen gründen allerdings nur am 2 Juli ab München noch jemand mitnehmen. 

Für Die TT in Breitenbrunn bin ich auch noch am Überlegen wie sieht es denn da aus ?? Jemand evtl interesse sofern man nen Startpllatz bekommt da mitzufahren ??
Würde sofern startplatz vorhanden schon am Freitag losfahren ? Wer also interesse an Fahrgemeinschaft usw hat kann sich ja per Nachricht bei mir Melden dann kann man auch mal Handy nr austauschen und alles wichtige am Telefon bequatschen.

Allen einen schönen Abend noch Gruß Lars

P.s. Iss mein Müsing Petrol 5  Allmountain mit 150mm Für die Serie ausreichend ?


----------



## Lars262 (10. November 2015)

Für alle Interessierten .... Hab im Metzgerhof Wildschönau ein recht günstiges Zimmer für die EnduroOne reserviert. Für Interessierte hier die Homepage http://www.metgerhof.com  dort gibt es auch mehrere Ferienwohnungen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. November 2015)

Hallo Lars, 
Da hast du ja von  Gießen aus optimale Startbedingungen.  
So früh wie du kann ich leider nicht planen,  bei mir ist das immer etwas spontan.  Hab die letzten Rennen eher so 2-3 Wochen vorher geplant,  wenn nicht noch kurzfristiger  
Was die TT angeht: das war bei mir auch spontan,  startplatz über das forum bekommen.  Aber glaube da muss man sich bisschen ranhalten. Gibt es aber bestimmt mehr Infos in entsprechenden Threads.  
Was die Fahrgemeinschaften angeht: genau dafür ist dieser Thread hier da  
Und auch um fragen bezüglich des Materials zu klären: wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege hat sogar in Bad endbach einer mit nem grünen Müsing gewonnen. Frag mich aber nicht was für eins das war. 

Nicht schlecht,  schon 200 Serienanmeldungen!


----------



## Lars262 (11. November 2015)

Jo Bad endbach der Gewinner fährt für das müsing enduro Team.  Kommt auch aus der nähe deshalb sag ich mal (local). Er fährt ein müsing petrol 7.  Mein petrol 5 hat 150 mm Federweg.  Das Petrol 7 ist von Rahmen her wie das Petrol 5 hat allerdings  170 mm Federweg.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (11. November 2015)

War da nicht auch was,  dass er für specialized  fährt?  Egal,  verdient gewonnen... 
Naja,  170mm hätte ich mir vieeicnt am OKO gewünscht,  aber sonst kam ich persönlich mit 150bzw 160 zurecht.


----------



## onkel_c (12. November 2015)

@Lars262 in wipperfürth reicht ein hardtail. am oko reichen mmn 160mm völlig. ich fahre mit ca. 155mm hinten. das hat bisher auf ALLEN enduro strecken gereicht, auch für finale ligure!
letztlich liegt es aber auch immer an der fahrtechnik und den geschwindigkeiten die man fahren will, es ist immer ein kompromiß solange man nur 'ein bike für alles' bewegt.


----------



## Epictetus (13. November 2015)

Fährt jemand aus der Schweiz die Serie?


----------



## Lars262 (15. November 2015)

Danke für die Info @onkel_c   Werde mich überraschen lassen. Aber wie ihr so schreibt dürften meine 150mm Federweg wohl ausreichen.  

Nur "ein Bike"	 hab 4 allerdings ist das breit gefächert von MTB bis Stadtschlampe(3Gang Hollandrad) iss da alles dabei. Das MTB iss als Allmountain aufgebaut und bei mir in der Region halt das sinnvollste gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_Biker (20. November 2015)

Guten Abend Forumgemeinde,

ich habe mich letzte Woche auch als Serienstarter 2016 (E1- Beginner, da noch nie ein Wettbewerb gefahren) angemeldet. Bin echt mal gespannt wie es wird, freue mich auf jeden Fall drauf.

@JustSkilled : Wohne im Kanton Zürich. Von wo kommst denn du und fährst du auch auf die Enduro1 Rennen?Kannst ja sonst ne PN schicken.

Da ich einen Lieferwagen fahre, werde ich auch darin schlafen. Duschmöglichkeiten wären da auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt.  
Die Rennorte sind von mir aus auch nicht um die Ecke, aber ich probiere es einfach mal aus. 
Fährt denn sonst noch jemand aus der Schweiz mit?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. November 2015)

@Basti_Biker und @JustSkilled : finde es genial,  dass auch die Eidgenossen am Start sind! 
Nach der Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr sollte es bei jedem Stop Duschen und einen Parkplatz geben wo man den Transporter parken und ggf auch ein Zelt aufstellen kann (manche waren nicht optimal für ein Zelt,  zu fester Boden um was reinzuschlagen,  glaube am Dünsberg war es so) 
Wenn es bei euch nicht klappt,  vielleicht findet ihr dann hier über das Forum auch Starter aus Süddeutschland die auf eurem weg liegen  
Dafür ist das forum ja da!


----------



## Epictetus (1. Dezember 2015)

So, eingeschrieben, bezahlt und definitiv am Start.
Endlich ein Grund, nicht mehr Faul auf der Haut den Winter zu verbringen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. Dezember 2015)

Oha, wollte auch gerade mal die Anmeldung vornehmen und sehe, dass die was bzgl. des Alters geändert haben. Dier ersten beiden Saisons war man ab 35 Jahren oder älter Senior. Das würde mir noch ein Jahr erspart bleiben.
Anscheinend wurde das jetzt auf 30 gesenkt. Aber anscheinend auch auf freiwilliger Basis.
Hat sich sonst noch jemand darüber gewundert? Denke ich werde mich trotzdem bei Sport anmelden. Die relative Platzierung könnte bei den Senioren evtl besser sein, aber will man das? Kann ich ja auch noch wenn ich 40 bin


----------



## DermitdemE (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich hänge mich mal hier rein. Gerade die Themen Übernachtung könnten Interessant werden.
Bin auch als Serienstarter angemeldet, jedoch in der E-Bike-Klasse *muahaha*



Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> einen Parkplatz geben wo man den Transporter parken


Wie schaut es mit Wohnwagen aus? Gab es die da auch? Oder ich werde mal schauen was da für Campingplätze in der Gegend sind. Wenn nicht wird bei den Mitteldeutschen Zielen im Kombi das Nachtlager eröffnet


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja, Camper gab es defintiv auch. Was man so bei Rennen so alles antrifft


----------



## DermitdemE (3. Dezember 2015)

@Flo-mit-W 
Kannst Du mal was zum zeitlichen Ablauf von den Rennen schreiben? Wann war denn da im letzten Jahr Samstags Beginn bzw. der Prolog oder Sonntags Siegerehrung bzw. Schluss?

Wäre interessant um sich schon mal nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten um zusehen. Freitags oder Samstags Anreise? Zum OKO hab ich es ca. 350km und nach Ö rund 560 km  Der Rest geht mit rund 150km


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi Olli

Letztes Jahr hatten die auf der Hompeage einen Zeitplan der für alle Events gleich war. Jetzt gibt es anscheinend noch keinen, deshalb würde ich mal sagen, Änderungen vorbehalten. Obwohl ich auch nicht wüsste was man da groß ändern sollte.

Hier der Zeitplan vom letzten mal aus den Teilnehmerinfos OKO



*Zeitplan *

_Samstag
_
11:00 - 16:00 Uhr Startersetausgabe und Nachmeldung (Event Area)

12:00 - 15:00 Uhr Training (Stage 1 & 5; „T")

15:30 Uhr Fahrerbesprechung und Aktivierung der Transponder (BABOONS-Truck)

16:00 - 18:00 Uhr Prolog (Stage 5; „P")

18:00 Uhr Siegerehrung Prolog (BABOONS-Truck)

Anschließend Bekanntgabe der Strecke

Anschließend Raceparty (Bullhead House)

_Sonntag
_
7.30 Uhr Frühstück (Bullhead House)

8:00 - 9:00 Uhr Startersetausgabe und Nachmeldung (Event Area)

9:00 Uhr Fahrerbesprechung und Aktivierung der Transponder (BABOONS-Truck)

9:30 Uhr Rennstart

Nach Rennende Siegerehrung (BABOONS-Truck)




Würde die Anreise vom Verkehr und der Anfahrt abhängig machen. Ich selbst bin die kürzeren Strecken (Hessen) Samstag früh und die längere (OKO) Freitag Abend gefahren. Freitags ist halt schon sicherer


----------



## DermitdemE (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke. So sehe ich das auch. Schau mer mal was die ab 02.01. online stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (6. Dezember 2015)

Für welche Klasse meldet man sich eignetlich am besten an ? Vom Alter her könnte ich in mehreren Klassen mitfahren!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (6. Dezember 2015)

Ging mir genauso. Ist jetzt neu diese Jahr. Wenn die Saison losgeht knacke ich gerade die 34, da gibt es einige Optionen. Ich hab mich für Sport entschieden. Die Klasse ist am breitesten aufgestellt. Bei den Senioren kann ich dann mit 50 mitfahren  ;P


----------



## Alumini (6. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr vor, auf's Podium zu fahren? Wenn nicht, ist die Klasse doch völlig Hupe. Eure Zeit und Gesamtplatzierung bleibt dieselbe.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. Dezember 2015)

Neee, Podium eher nicht ;P
Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab es keine Gesamtplatzierung, sondern nur innerhalb der Klassen. Man muss also seine Zeit nehmen und schauen wo man in der jeweiligen Klasse gelandet wäre.


----------



## Lars262 (8. Dezember 2015)

Na ums Podium ich fahr wohl eher um die rote Laterne .......	Vom Alter her bin ich mit 36 ja eh bei den alten Säcken.   

Zwecks Übernachtung kann ich auch in Bad Endbach / Fellingshausen(Dünsberg)  behilflich sein....Da ich aus der Ecke komme kann ich bei Interesse weiterhelfen.. Dazu einfach ne PN an mich. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Twenty-1 (9. Dezember 2015)

Lars262 schrieb:


> Na ums Podium ich fahr wohl eher um die rote Laterne .......



Du willst Erster im örtlichen Puff sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars262 (9. Dezember 2015)

Muahhhh  glaube ich nicht  ... verheiratet  und 2 Kinder. Da braucht man das nicht.


----------



## DermitdemE (10. Dezember 2015)

Lars262 schrieb:


> Da braucht man das nicht.


Oder wieder... Sorry


----------



## Fuzzymobil (15. Dezember 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Oder wieder... Sorry





Ich werde im Januar "50"  und werde, wenn alles klappt mitfahren.
Also Vorsicht auf der Strecke, falls da irgendwelche Gehhilfen rumstehen.
Aber wenn ich mir die Ergebnislisten 2015 Master und Pro vergleiche, von den Zeiten ist da eigentlich kein großer Unterschied!? Jedenfalls im ersten Viertel.
Ich komme auch aus dem Raum Giessen und habe mir Dünsberg und Schotten (Vulkan Bike Festival) als Zuschauer angesehen. Das hat mich angestachelt. So ein Event muss man mal mitgemacht haben! Ob jung oder alt. Freue mich darauf. Vielleicht trifft man sich?


----------



## XLS (18. Dezember 2015)

Die bikes kann man für jedes Event neu aussuchen!? Also zB Enduro-bike am Ochsenkopf und Allmountain-bike in Wippenfürth. Und man darf während des Rennwochenende theoretisch alles am bike tauschen bis auf den Rahmen? Richtig?


----------



## Alumini (18. Dezember 2015)

Bike aussuchen: ja.
Tauschen: in der Ausschreibung steht nur "Fahrzeugwechsel" unzulässig. Ich dachte allerdings es hätte auch mal irgendwo etwas zu Laufrädern gestanden. Nur selber reparieren und nicht tauschen, oder so. Find's aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Dezember 2015)

Genau, Punkt 12 in der Ausschreibung.
Die Frage wäre dann nur wo die Grenze zwischen Teile- und Fahrzeugwechsel ist. Aber das ist auch ja letzten Endes auch nur Theorie. Mal im Ernst, wer würde mal eben während des Rennens die Laufräder oder Gabel wechseln, ohne es zu MÜSSEN? Ganz zu schweigen vom Bike.
Nehmen wir mal den Ochsenkopf: Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Session starten würde, dann würde es mit dem Lift hoch gehen, ich hätte auf Stage 1 definitiv einen Vorteil, müsste dann aber den halben Berg runter, Rad tauschen und wieder hoch zum Transfer. Glaube generell kam man so ungefähr ein mal an der "Basis" vorbei.
Was man zum Beispiel machen kann: Zum Beispiel am Dünsberg war man am Parkplatz bevor es noch einmal hoch ging zur letzten Stage. Da könnte man z. Bsp. den Rucksack ins Auto legen, oder Werkzeug und Kram den man nicht mehr braucht.
Das mit Rahmen und Gabel kenne ich von der TT. Da gibt es dann diese hübschen Aufkleber.


----------



## Alumini (19. Dezember 2015)

Laufräder wechseln würde schon Sinn machen, bspw. bei einer Panne oder stark unterschiedlicher Bodenbeschaffenheit der Stages bzw. Wetteränderung von Trocken auf Starkregen/Matsch. Damit könnte man sich schon einen Vorteil verschaffen.


----------



## Twenty-1 (19. Dezember 2015)

Die Frage bzw. des Wechsels ist eigentlich ganz leicht zu beantworten: Es gibt genug Fahrer und Teams, die auch Betreuer mit dabei haben. Wenn diese dann vor unterschiedlichen Stages mit einem anderen Rad oder Laufrad stehen, damit der Fahrer wechseln kann, so hat dieser einen Wettbewerbsvorteil den anderen gegenüber. Und so weit hergeholt ist es wohl nicht. Schau Dir einfach mal die Diskussionen nach dem SSES-Rennen am Gardasee an. Die einen strampeln sich (im Training) ab und fahren alles selbst, die anderen werden von ihren Teams geshuttlet. Ich denke, dass es darum geht, dass alle möglichst gleiche Chancen haben.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Dezember 2015)

Gut, von der Seite hab ich es nicht gesehen. Ob sich bei der E1 der Aufwand lohnt ist natürlich die Frage:
Shuttlen im Training ist natürlich nicht gerade fair.
Was meine Erfahrungen bei der E1 angehet, sind die so: In Bad Endbach und am Ochsenkopf konnte man die Trainingstages mit dem Lift erreichen. Das war natürlich nicht im Preis mit drin, aber wenn man die paar Kröten investiert hat, waren die Voraussetzungen gleich. Am Dünsberg wäre es definitiv aufgefallen, wäre da jemand mit dem Auto hoch. Gab nur die eine Strasse...


----------



## Twenty-1 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es bei der E1 in dem Ausmaß stattfinden wird wie bei der SSES. Letzteres ist ja grade auch für Profifahrer interessant, wohingegen sich die E1 ja mehr an den (ambitionierten) Breitensportler richtet. Aber vielleicht wollten die auch auf Numemr sicher gehen 
Von daher... mach Dir nicht einen zu großen Kopp, fahr hin, fahr mit, habe maximalen Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (22. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir einer ein paar Infos zu der Verpflegung an der Strecke geben. Ist es z.B. möglich die Trinkflasche aufzufüllen, etc...?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. Dezember 2015)

Klar, Trinkflasche kann man immer auffüllen. In der Regel gibt es da Becher, aber die kann man umschütten oder direkt in die Flasche füllen lassen. Bananen gibt es eigentlich auch immer und manchmal nen trockenen Kuchen oder Riegel


----------



## Alumini (22. Dezember 2015)

Am Dünsberg kam man zur Halbzeit an Start/Ziel vorbei. In Wipperfürth nicht, dafür unterwegs mittendrin zweimal kurz hintereinander an einem Verpflegungsstand. Fand ich OK.

Ich sehe Enduro allerdings eigentlich als ein Rally-Format. Was man dabeihaben möchte, sollte man mitnehmen. Insbesondere Verpflegung, Getränk, Werkzeug, Klein-Ersatzteile. Wenn also eine Füllung nicht reicht, dann halt 3L Getränkerucksack. Ich kann auch nicht ohne, wenn's warm ist. Nervt, aber ist halt so.


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Mir gings erst mal um ein paar Anhaltspunkte um grob planen zu können. Was ich dann wirkliche brauche / mitnehme werden dann die Rennen zeigen. Versuch macht halt kluch.

Bin bis jetzt nur DH-Rennen gefahren und was ich da alles dabei habe trägt mein Rücken nicht.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. Januar 2016)

Ne, soviel wie beim DH Rennen brauchst du nicht. Ein Tool, Kettenschloss/Glieder oder so, Schlauch bzw Flickzeug, Pumpe und evtl. Dämpferpumpe. Vor allem aber Getränk und Futter. Und gerade da hat sich bewährt sich zum Beispiel beim Transfer oder beim Anstehen an der Stage zu stärken.


----------



## Fuzzymobil (13. Januar 2016)

Enduro One 2016 - Einschreibung geschlossen


Die Einschreibemöglichkeit für die E1 Saison 2016 ist ab sofort geschlossen! Lediglich in der Klasse E1 E-Bike sind noch Einschreibungen möglich. Auch die Nennung zu den einzelnen Rennen läuft bereits auf Hochtouren.

http://www.enduro-one.com/


----------



## DermitdemE (14. Januar 2016)

Ich konnte bisher keine Infos finden wie lange km-mäßig so ein Rennen ist bzw. wie lang die Transferstrecken so sind.

@Flo-mit-W kannst Du dazu mal was schreiben? Hättest Du zufällig GPX Files vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## ekib-e (14. Januar 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Ich konnte bisher keine Infos finden wie lange km-mäßig so ein Rennen ist bzw. wie lang die Transferstrecken so sind.
> 
> @Flo-mit-W kannst Du dazu mal was schreiben? Hättest Du zufällig GPX Files vom letzten Jahr?


Das wird bestimmt noch lustig mit den Regeln fuer die E-bikes. Range extender ist verboten aber anscheinend ein  Akkutausch oder -wechsel unterwegs nicht. 
Wieviel HM hat denn z.Bsp Wildschönau?


----------



## Alumini (14. Januar 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Ich konnte bisher keine Infos finden wie lange km-mäßig so ein Rennen ist bzw. wie lang die Transferstrecken so sind.
> 
> @Flo-mit-W kannst Du dazu mal was schreiben? Hättest Du zufällig GPX Files vom letzten Jahr?


Habe für Dünsberg und Wipperfürth um 400-800Hm und insgesamt um 25-30 km im Kopf. Kommt das hin?

GPX files wird sicher niemand veröffentlichen, da das Mitschneiden und die Weitergabe (aus gutem Grund) verboten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. Januar 2016)

Meistens zwischen 30 bis 40 km und oft um die 1000hm und mehr.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. Januar 2016)

@Alumini , da hast du vollkommen recht. Bei manchen Rennen sind die Stages eh bekannt, weil es ein Flowtrail oder eine DH Strecke ist. Bein anderen, wie am Dünsberg, war es so, dass die Strecke in einem eher sensiblen Gebiet in den Wald gezimmert wurde. Und weil sich dort keine MTB-Trails etablieren sollen war das Mitschneiden explizit untersagt.
Was die Gesamtstrecke angeht waren es glaube ich jeweils so um die 30km. Aber das ist irrelevant. Die Gesamtlänge ist locker fahrbahr, vor allem weil man Pausen macht und nicht unter Zeitdruck steht. Entschieden ist nur wie schnell man auf der Stage im Ziel ist


----------



## DermitdemE (14. Januar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Aber das ist irrelevant.


Naja für ein E-MTB ist es schon ein Thema. Das bedeutet Motor-Brennen oder Beine-Brennen 
Aber 30-40km geht schon.



Alumini schrieb:


> GPX files wird sicher niemand veröffentlichen, da das Mitschneiden und die Weitergabe (aus gutem Grund) verboten sind.


OK... das wusste ich nicht. Aber verständlich.
Wenn ich mich an das Video erinnere vom Abstecken der Strecke in Wipperfürth, dann sah die Wegewahl stellenweise auch nicht nach Trail aus und war doch sehr Naturnah 



ekib-e schrieb:


> aber anscheinend ein Akkutausch oder -wechsel unterwegs nicht.


Naja, der Satz in der Ausschreibung _"Auch sind nur die Standard-Akkus des Pedelecs erlaubt und *zusätzliche* oder modifizierte Versionen strikt untersagt."_ sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. Januar 2016)

Klar, aus der elektrifizierten Sicht hab ich das nicht betrachtet


----------



## illumina7 (16. Januar 2016)

Hi Ihr,
habe mich dieses Jahr auch mal bei der E1 als Beginner angemeldet, bin allerdings noch nie bei einem Rennen auf zwei Rädern mitgefahren.
Bin aber eigentlich nicht unbedingt Anfänger, was das Radeln angeht. Einige von euch haben da wohl schon einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt, hat vielleicht jemand den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich, was so zu beachten und/oder unbedingt mitzunehmen ist?
Ich werde voraussichtlich mit meinem 2012er Stereo an den Start gehen, sollte ja ausreichend dimensioniert sein? Bin das Stereo auch schon auf der DH am Oko gefahren, bisschen mit gemischten Gefühlen auf den verblockten Passagen, aber das hat mit dem richtigen Setup ganz gut funktioniert. Die Revelation habe ich diesen Winter auf RCT3 umgebaut, wird langsam mal Zeit die Gabel einzufahren 

Gibt es bei der E1 auch Duschen für die Teilnehmer, die campen? Hatte vor bei dem ein oder anderen Event zu Zelten, da wäre das nicht ganz verkehrt.
Sollte man sonst noch irgendetwas beachten, gerade im Bezug auf das Fahren selbst? Was sollte man fairnesshalber unterlassen/berücksichtigen?
Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf einige spaßige und spannende Wochenenden mit euch und vielen anderen Teilnehmern


----------



## Alumini (16. Januar 2016)

Einiges wurde in den lediglich 5 Seiten schon beantwortet. Mal schnell selber lesen. Dazu die Ausschreibung und sonstiges auf der E1 Homepage zum Thema was man darf und was nicht.

Mitnehmen, was Du für ein WE Zelten und biken dabeihaben möchtest bzw. mitnehmen kannst. Einen Faltpavillon und Campingstühle würde ich in jedem Fall empfehlen. Campingkocher etc.. Werkzeug. Evtl. nen kleinen Radständer (muss kein Montageständer sein) zum Abstellen und für kleinere Schraubarbeiten. Rad nachts ins Zelt/Auto!! Ggf. speziellere Ersatzteile. Flexible Kleidung. Zweiter Satz Kleidung. Ggf. Fullface (Stages) und Tourenhelm (Transferetappen in der Sonne). Zweites paar Schuhe, oder schuhtrockner (son Skischuhfön, ideal mit 12v Anschluss), oder Überschuhe, wenn klickies.

Die Rennen sind bei Sportgeländen angesiedelt, Duschen sind am Platz oder fußläufig erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illumina7 (16. Januar 2016)

Tatsächlich hab ich die ~4 Seiten hier und Infos auf der Homepage schon überflogen.
Wollte ja nur wissen, ob es noch was zu beachten gibt, das vielleicht eher zwischen den Zeilen steht 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube da ging es eher um das Thema duschen, was schon etwas ausführlicher besprochen wurde. Was das Bike angeht: Das hängt ja generell vom Fahrer ab. Ob es jetzt 2cm oder weniger Federweg hat macht jetzt nicht den Unterscheid, wenn du damit umgehen bzw die Situation richtig einschätzen kannst.
@Alumini : Danke für den Hinweis mit den Überschuhen! Wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen die bei nem Endurorennen mitzunehmen, aber da ich teilweisemit gut belüfteten Race-Schuhen fahre ist das auf jeden Fall ein sinnvoller Punkt für die Packliste! Hoffe ich vergesse das bis Mai nicht


----------



## DermitdemE (16. Januar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Ggf. Fullface (Stages) und Tourenhelm (Transferetappen in der Sonne).


Und dann fährst Du mit dem Tourenhelm am Rucksack die Stages?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Januar 2016)

Kann man machen. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man alles dabei hat. Wenn man sich für Fullface entscheidet hat man 3 Möglichkeiten: Beim Transfer Helm abziehen und evtl Disqualifizierung oder Zeitstrafe bekommen, den Transfer mit dem Fullface fahren oder die Halbschale bei den Stages an den Rucksack packen.
Oder eben nur mit Halbschale fahren


----------



## Alumini (16. Januar 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Und dann fährst Du mit dem Tourenhelm am Rucksack die Stages?


Ich nicht, da ich für Endurorennen den Bell Super 2R nehme, aber viele machen das so.


----------



## DermitdemE (17. Januar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Beim Transfer Helm abziehen und evtl Disqualifizierung oder Zeitstrafe bekommen


Gut zu wissen...
Ich habe auf den zig Fotos nie jemanden gesehen der zwei Helme dabei hatte. Bzw. ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Genauso mit Rucksack dabei ja/nein. Gibt's da wirklich welche die es ohne Rucksack fahren?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte es anfangs im Training mit 2 Helmen probiert, mich im Rennen dann für eine Variante entschieden. Mittlerweile geht es mir wie Alumini: Hab zwar keinen Bell, aber den Met Parachute. Da stellt sich die Frage nicht.
Beim ersten Rennen am OKO 2014 bin ich auch mit Fullface gefahren und hab ihn auf den Transfers abgezogen. Aber gut ist es nicht. Denke auch nicht, dass da jemand eine Strafe bekommt, aber laut Regelement ist es eben möglich.


----------



## wozibo (17. Januar 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen...
> Ich habe auf den zig Fotos nie jemanden gesehen der zwei Helme dabei hatte. Bzw. ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Genauso mit Rucksack dabei ja/nein. Gibt's da wirklich welche die es ohne Rucksack fahren?


Zweimal ja, eine ganze Reihe Leute hatten zwei Helme dabei, aber genauso gab es viele mit nur einem Helm (auch Fullface ) und ohne Rucksack. Jeder, wie er mag. Fahr einfach mit, hab Spaß und lass dich nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## DermitdemE (17. Januar 2016)

Nö verrückt mach ich mich nicht...


----------



## FloriLori (28. Januar 2016)

Wie schätzt ihr den fahrtechnischen Anspruch ein? Schwer oder eher human? Also vielleicht kennt jemand in Winterberg den Singletrail oder die DH Stecke und kann einen Vergleich ziehen. Woher reist ihr denn an? Vielleicht könnte man ja nen "Trainingscamp" in irgendnem Bikepark im Herzen Deutschlands veranstalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn Du Dir die zahlreichen Videos der Stages auf YT anschaust, kannst Du den Anspruch selbst festlegen.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2016)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man ja nen "Trainingscamp" in irgendnem Bikepark im Herzen Deutschlands veranstalten?



"Enduro" trainiert man nicht, sondern fährt einfach. Zumindest in der Hobby-Klasse.
Oder geht es da mittlerweile auch so verbissen zu wie bei den ganzen Marathons?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Bin den Single-Trail vor ne Ewigkeit mal gefahren. Glaube der ist technischer als die meisten Stages. Vielleicht gibt es mal nen Abschnitt in der Art, aber wenn, dann nur kurz. Mit dem DH in WiBe gar nicht zu vergleichen. Auch wenn man am OKO die DH fährt. Die ist aber auch Old-School.
Was für mich am ehesten an so etwas wie Training rankommt ist zum Beispiel beim Flowtrail in Winterberg alles in einem Stück zu fahren. Also ohne Pause zwischen den Abschnitten direkt weiter und in den Flachstücken so hart wie geht pedalieren. Brauche dort dann um die 5 Minuten.

Während des Rennens geht es einfach nur darum dich selbst zu quälen und immer und immer wieder so hart anzutreten wie möglich.
Und vielleicht gewisse Techniken trainieren. Pump-Track kann helfen, wenn man an den passenden Stellen pumpt, spart man Karft und halt die Geschwindigkeit oder wird schneller. Dann noch Steilstufen und vielleicht Sprünge eben.


----------



## SPRTN (28. Januar 2016)

War jemand von euch schon mal auf der Cannondale Enduro Tour und weiß wie der fahrerische Anspruch da so ist? Ich hab ein paar wenige Videos gesehen und das sah alles ziemlich machbar aus.


----------



## Fischkopp (28. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> "Enduro" trainiert man nicht, sondern fährt einfach. Zumindest in der Hobby-Klasse.
> Oder geht es da mittlerweile auch so verbissen zu wie bei den ganzen Marathons?


Ich wage mal, zu widersprechen. Auch wenn bei E1 die Stimmung insgesamt sehr entspannt ist und man bei Endurorennen im Gegensatz zu Marathons die Stages zum Glück meist 'ungestört' fahren kann - Rennen bleibt Rennen, und auch Hobbyfahrer können ehrgeizig sein.

Um nette Trails entspannt runterzurollen brauche ich kein Rennen, und wenn ich ein Rennen fahre will ich auch für meine Verhältnisse halbwegs flott unterwegs sein. Etwas Training (Kurventechnik, Bremstechnik, Antritt, kleinere Sprünge) schadet da nicht 

Ansonsten stimme ich Flo-mit-W zu, bis auf die Steinfelder am OKo waren die meisten Strecken kaum mit typischen Bikeparks zu vergleichen, die Schwierigkeit kam hauptsächlich über die Geschwindigkeit oder die Bodenverhältnisse (Wipperfürth...).


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Januar 2016)

Kann ich nur zustimmen,  wenn die Uhr tickt bin ich in einem anderen Modus unterwegs.  Gewisse Techniken helfen da bestimmt.  Aber das größte Hindernis ist meiner Meinung nach der innere Schweinehund.


----------



## SPRTN (29. Januar 2016)

Ich stimme meinen beiden Vorrednern zu. Obwohl dieses Jahr meine erste Rennsaison ist gehe ich das ganze schon ehrgeizig an und trainiere gezielt für die Rennen. Sowohl auf dem Bike als auch mit functional training. Wenn ich etwas mache, dann auch zu 100% und versuche meine Limits zu pushen


----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen, wenn die Uhr tickt bin ich in einem anderen Modus unterwegs.



Na klar, ist bei mir auch so. Aber wenn man gezielt trainieren muss, ist doch der Sinn einer Serie wie der E1 dahin, oder?


----------



## SPRTN (29. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube es geht nicht um das trainieren "müssen" sondern um das wollen. Um bei der Enduro1 mit fahren zu können muss man wahrscheinlich nicht trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Januar 2016)

Ne, von "müssen" kann nicht die Rede sein. Nur wenn man was trainieren "will", dann die angesprochenen Aspekte


----------



## FloriLori (30. Januar 2016)

Verbissen gehe ich das Ganze eh nicht an. War eher als Anregung zu verstehen mal zusammen ne Runde zu drehen. Meist fahr ich allein und da sagt einem halt keiner was man besser machen könnten


----------



## TheGoOn (30. Januar 2016)

Servus,

plane gerade bei ein paar Events mitzumachen. Da dies meine ersten Rennerfahrungen bzw meine ersten Erfahrungen bei einer MTB Veranstaltung sein werden, würde ich gern wissen wie Einsteigerfreundlich die Veranstaltung in Wildschönau ist. Und ob ich mich mit der Anmeldung mal beeilen sollte 

Danke


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Januar 2016)

Da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, war noch nicht bei dem Event


----------



## brownbear (1. Februar 2016)

In Wildschönau war ich auch noch nicht . War in Wipperfürth und Bad Endbach am Start. Du hast zwar schon kleinere Unterschiede in der Serie was den Fahranspruch angeht, Einsteigerfreundlich ist aber die ganze Serie. Habe mich mit ein paar Leuten unterhalten die der ganzen Serie beigewohnt haben. Gerade dieses Jahr durch die Einsteigerklasse ist es ja noch besser geworden was die Unterteilung angeht.


----------



## TheGoOn (2. Februar 2016)

Ahjo hab mir mal paar Vids reinzogen. Wie bei allen Videos kann man die Strecken nur schwer einschätzen aber für mich sieht das alles machbar aus  

Werd mich in der Kategorie E1 Super Senior einschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzymobil (2. Februar 2016)

E1 Super Senior, noch so ein Enduro Opa....
iebad hcua hci nib aD


----------



## Fischkopp (2. Februar 2016)

Das gefährlichste in Wildschönau war aus meiner Sicht eine schlecht dimensionierte künstliche Rampe auf der Wiese, an der sich im Prolog die Leute gleich reihenweise zerlegt haben. Ansonsten, wie anderswo auch, eine Mischung aus flowigen Trails und Tretpassagen, nur eine Stage hatte wirklich alpinen Charakter (d.h. eher steil und mit vielen engen Kurven).
Um da flüssig durchzukommen, sollte schon eine gewisse Fahrtechnik vorhanden sein, aber das gilt eigentlich für alle Events. Womit wir (fast) wieder beim Thema Training wären - wer so gar keine Idee hat, was einen da erwarten könnte, sollte vielleicht zur Vorbereitung mal einen Tag im Bikepark verbringen oder einen 'Flowtrail' mit ordentlich Tempo fahren


----------



## TheGoOn (2. Februar 2016)

Gezielt werde ich nicht Trainieren aber Schnitzeljagt und Trail Days sollten was zum Können beitragen 
Für mich ist es die erste veranstaltung dieser Art. Nicht schwer Stürzen und nicht Letzter werden sind meine Ziele


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. Februar 2016)

@Fischkopp: gite Idee,  die Videos der rennen bei denen ich nicht war will ich mir auch mal ansehen.  Von denen wo ich war habe ich jeweils die ganzen Mitschnitte hier online,  ausser ich hab vergessen die cam anzuschalten. 
Mal gespannt auf die Rampe.  Am OKO hatten sie paar Paletten direkt vorm Ziel,  da haben sich ein,  zwei heftig lang gemacht.  Ironisch,  weil direkt davor der große zielsprung war.  Dort hab ich nur tolle Flugeinlagen gesehen


----------



## TheGoOn (7. Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand bitte bei der Anmeldung weiterhelfen! 
Durch mein Alter werde würde ich in der Kategorier E1 Super Senior starten. Bei den Anmeldung kann ich mich aber nur für E1 Guest eintragen. Die Frage ist jetzt. Werd ich Vorort entscheiden können ob ich als E1 Guest ohne Wertung mitfahren kann oder in der Super Senior Klasse? Den ganz ohne Wertung is ja auch öde


----------



## SPRTN (7. Februar 2016)

Die Einschreibung für die Serie ist schon länger geschlossen. Deswegen kannst du dich nur noch als Gaststarter für die Einzelrennen anmelden


----------



## TheGoOn (7. Februar 2016)

Ja das ist mir klar 
Es heisst aber auch:

_*E1 Super Senior*_
Eingeschriebene Fahrer(innen) und Gastfahrer(innen) der Geburtsjahre 1970 oder älter

*E1 Guest*
Alle Fahrer(innen), die nicht in den anderen für Gaststarter freigegebenen Klassen starten können / wollen


----------



## SPRTN (7. Februar 2016)

Hm ja das weiß ich nicht wie das mit den Gaststartern und den Kategorien gehandhabt wird. Das kannst du wahrscheinlich am einfachsten vor Ort entscheiden. Ich glaube Punkte gibts für die Gaststarter nicht oder?


----------



## Fuzzymobil (7. Februar 2016)

Hi
Ich hatte mich auch später angemeldet. Irgendwo kam in der Anmeldeprozedure noch ein Abfrage in welcher Klasse du starten möchtest...guest oder in deiner Altersklasse. Ansonsten würde ich Kontakt mit dem Veranstalter aufnehmen.
Die Nennung ist ja auch erst durch wenn die deine Kohle haben....
Willst du auch ein Rennen in BRD mitmachen? Dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht...


----------



## TheGoOn (7. Februar 2016)

Fuzzymobil schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hatte mich auch später angemeldet. Irgendwo kam in der Anmeldeprozedure noch ein Abfrage in welcher Klasse du starten möchtest...guest oder in deiner Altersklasse. Ansonsten würde ich Kontakt mit dem Veranstalter aufnehmen.
> Die Nennung ist ja auch erst durch wenn die deine Kohle haben....
> Willst du auch ein Rennen in BRD mitmachen? Dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht...



Die Mail ist schon raus. Werd mich, sobald ich Antwort habe, anmelden.
Ein weiteres Rennen in BRD weiß ich noch nicht. Wird ja mein erstes Rennen sein. Will es mir mal anschauen und danach entscheide ich obs weiter geht. Wenn bis dahin noch Plätze frei sind. Die TrailTrophy würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars262 (8. Februar 2016)

He meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Eine frage an die Erfahreren unter euch auch wenn es evtl echt schon mal kam .

Außer Knieschohner ?? Ellenbogen auch ? Halbschale oder Fullface ?
Muss mir eh nen neuen Helm zulegen und da ist halt die Frage wekcher ;-(	Der Bell Super R trallalaa mit der abnehmbaren Futterluke passt auf meinen Schädel nicht ;-(


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Februar 2016)

Knie auf jeden Fall. Ellbogen kann man, wenn sie nicht stören. Hatte wenn überhaupt, dann nur am OKO welche an.
Halbschale oder Fullface? Musst du nach dem Training entscheiden. Tendenziell teicht meistens Halbschale. Aber mein Kumpel hatte nach nem Sturz auf der Stage 1 am OKO eine häßliche Macke am Kinnbügel seines Fullface.m
Bist du schon mit Fullface gefahren?


----------



## Lars262 (8. Februar 2016)

Hi
Also fullface bin ich noch net gefahren zumindet net beim MTB fahren ;-)  
  Und ellenbogen hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden der net nervt


----------



## onkel_c (9. Februar 2016)

rennen immer mit fullface. 
ich trainiere mittlerweile auch damit. der grad ist einfach zu schmal und man hat nur die eine birne ...


----------



## Ock (9. Februar 2016)

Da muss ich zustimmen, würde die Rennen auch nur mit Fullface fahren. Aber muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Dice8 (9. Februar 2016)

Fahren nicht manche die Verbindungsstücke zwischen den Stages mit Halbschale und die Stages mit Fullface?


----------



## TheGoOn (9. Februar 2016)

Deshalb gibt's ja inzwischen die abnehmbaren Kinnbügel  

Leider gibt's für meine Altersklasse keine freien Plätze mehr in wildschönau. Nur noch Pro und Gäste. Somit werd ich als Gast an den Start gehen. Freu mich schon drauf. Bin gespannt wie das alles so abläuft


----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. Februar 2016)

@Lars: Wie du an den Antworten siehst, solltest du unbedingt mal mit Fullface fahren. Gibt es ja schon recht günstig von 661, Oneal etc... Auf jeden Fall anprobieren, Passform geht vor Optik und Preis.
Dann mal ein bisschen damit "trainieren". Am besten auf nem Flowtrail oder ähnlichem.

Beim Rennen sollte man beides dabei haben und dann selbst entscheiden. Wenn man je nach Stage entscheiden will, muss man beides mit sich tragen. Obwohl sich wohl keiner nen Fullface auf den Rücken schnallt und dann mit Halbschale fährt. Also stellt sich eher die Frage wie man es bei den Transfers macht. Theoretisch besteht hier Helmpflicht, ist mit Fullface natürlich nervig. wurde etwas früher alles schon recht ausgiebig diskutiert.

Ein Kompromiss sind spezielle Enduro Helme wie der Bell (der dir wohl nicht passt), Urge Endur-o-matic oder der Met Parachute (den ich fahre). Muss aber sagen, der Met liegt trotz den schmalen Kinnpolster schon recht eng an. Ist gleichzeitig ein Helm mit dem man die Transfers ohne Probleme fahren kann und im Rennen auch ein, zwei Vorteile gegenüber normalen Fullface hat. Nachteil: Ich würde ihn nicht zum reinen Parkfahren anziehen, dafür habe ich einen anderen (siehe Profilbild).


----------



## TheGoOn (9. Februar 2016)

Ach wenn ich so sehe wer alles in meiner Altersklasse mitfährt, fühl ich mich doch ganz wohl da wo ich jetzt bin 

Uvex hat inzwischen auch einen in der Kategorie. Ob dieser was taugt oder wo man ihn kaufen kann weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (11. Februar 2016)

ixs trail hat vollkommen gereicht


----------



## Lars262 (14. Februar 2016)

He Danke für die Info.

Wenn full face werde ich mich mal beim Händler beraten lassen und ausgiebig anprobieren.

Der met parachute War schon ins Auge gefasst.  Beim uvex haben sie leider noch nicht mal einen Liefertermin. Der wäre für mich nämlich auch in Betracht gekommen. 

Mal sehen welcher es wird.	Wenn werde ich hier mal verlauten lassen welcher es geworden ist.  

Werde dann mal ausgiebig mit dem neuen Helm in Bad endbach fahren um mich dran zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. Februar 2016)

Ja, Flowtrail ist gut. Da kann man auch den Wechsel üben und so. Wie ist es mit einer Halbschale auf dem Rücken Vollgas zu geben, wie fährt es sich bergauf mit dem Gewicht am Rücken, wie wird er am besten verzurrt etc...


----------



## fr3shi (23. März 2016)

Scheinbar ist am 10/11.09 in Bad Endbach auch die DHM Enduro von der Uni Marburg. Wird das dann ein Event? Weiß da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## DermitdemE (31. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe für uns in Wildschönau ein Apartment (2x Doppelzimmer/Bad gemeinsam) direkt an der Gondelstation reserviert.
Leider ist ein Fahrer im Team abgesprungen und nun haben wir eins der beiden Zimmer frei. Wer sucht noch eine Unterkunft für zwei oder auch alleine  während der Enduro One in Wildschönau?
Das Zimmer wäre von Fr bis Mo (3 Nächte) zu übernehmen für ca. 140€ inkl. Endreinigung.
Näheres bei Interesse per PM

Grüße Olli


----------



## TheGoOn (1. April 2016)

Hört sich verlockend an. Da ich aber noch keine großen Pläne geschmiedet habe, würd ich mich einfach nochmal im Juni bei dir melden. Wenn freu super, wenn nicht, hab ich Pech gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (1. April 2016)

Ich denke das wird dann nix. Entweder hat sich dann jemand gefunden oder das Apartment ist storniert. Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wenn sich hier keiner meldet in den nächsten Tagen schwenken wir auf ein Doppelzimmer im Hotel um.


----------



## stoeckers-ihre (2. April 2016)

Grüße!

Ich habe mich als Serienstarter für die Klasse E1 Senior angemeldet und komme aus Leipzig.
Falls noch wer aus dieser wundervollen Stadt die Serie fährt, können Er oder Sie sich gern mal melden! 

Grüße!


----------



## marv100 (25. April 2016)

Abend zusammen 
Hat einer noch einen Gaststartplatz für das Rennen in Wipperfürth abzugeben?


----------



## DermitdemE (25. April 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Das Zimmer wäre von Fr bis Mo (3 Nächte) zu übernehmen für ca. 140€ inkl. Endreinigung.



Das Angebot hat sich erledigt. Ich habe das Apartment storniert und auf eine andere Unterkunft umgestellt.


----------



## DermitdemE (28. April 2016)

So, jetzt sind es keine 30 Tage mehr bis Wipperfürth. Zimmer in JuHe ist gebucht. OKO und Wildschönau ist auch Zimmertechnisch durch. Bad Endbach und Dünsberg wird wahrscheinlich das Zelt herhalten.

Wie sieht es Fahrerlager mäßig aus? Macht es Sinn ein Pavillion, Klappstuhl mitzubringen um die Zeit dort abzuhängen oder wie bringt man den Tag so rum? Was läuft da am Abend. Es wird ja eine offizielle Riders-Party geben, aber was läuft da sonst so? Gerade wenn man dort zeltet muss man ja den Abend rumbringen 

Sollten die Fahrer hier aus dem Forum nicht irgendwie zusammen was machen? So viele sind es ja nicht die sich hier tummeln wie es ausschaut.

Der Countdown läuft...


----------



## JDEM (28. April 2016)

Wir sind auch mit mehreren Leuten in Wipperfürth und Wildschönau vor Ort.
Denke Abends wird bei den meisten irgendwo Essen und mal ein Bierchen angesagt sein.
Hoffe das Wetter ist bis dahin mal sommerlich warm...


----------



## XLS (29. April 2016)

Wie ist das nochmal mit der Verpflegung zwischen den stages? Kommt man da noch mal an Verpflegungsständen / Start vorbei, oder sollte  man Getränke auf jeden Fall mitnehmen?


----------



## -Phill- (29. April 2016)

In Endbach letztes Jahr gabs auf etwa der Hälfte Wasser und snacks (u.a. cliff-bar).


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. April 2016)

Auf jeden Fall was mitnehmen.  Musst ja die ganze zeit Zeit was trinken und evtl essen und Station gibt es nur eine.  
Was die Abende angeht halte ich es wie @_Kuschi_ : je nachdem wo man untergekommen ist werden dort auch andere sein und man chillt zusammen. 
Bei der Party war ich bis jetzt noch nicht,  hatte auch nicht wirklich das Bedürfnis vor dem Rennen zu feiern.


----------



## Jupp66 (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo, ist eigentlich schon jemand  am Freitag in Wipperfürth? Komme aus dem Raum Ravensburg und werde nach Möglichkeit mein WoMo auf dem Gelände irgendwo abstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPRTN (3. Mai 2016)

Ich werd mit nem Kumpel auch schon Freitags anreisen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. Mai 2016)

Wir sind noch am Planen. Das Rennwochenende fängt für mich auch am Freitag an. Nur weiß ich noch nicht wo


----------



## -Phill- (4. Mai 2016)

Dito. Ich werd mir wohl nen Zeltplatz suchen.


----------



## Ock (5. Mai 2016)

Kann man nicht auf dem Gelände irgendwo zelten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_Shot (5. Mai 2016)

Ja, direkt auf dem Festplatz. Sanitäre Anlagen sind ca. 150 m weiter am Sportplatz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## XLS (11. Mai 2016)

Ist es normal,dass man, obwohl man  schon auf der Starterliste steht, eine SMS von E1 bekommt, mit dem Hinweis sich anzumelden ?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (11. Mai 2016)

Also ich hab sowas nicht bekommen.  Zur Sicherheit mal ne mail schreiben um klarzustellen welche Info richtig ist.  Lieber jetzt klären als kurz davor


----------



## brownbear (11. Mai 2016)

Ich und meine Kollegen stehen drauf und haben auch eine bekommen, wird also kein Problem sein


----------



## XLS (11. Mai 2016)

OK...Dank euch .... wird wohl automatisch gesendet....wird schon passen, steh ja auf der Liste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (11. Mai 2016)

Sind die Stellplätze für Zelte schnell weg ?


----------



## brownbear (12. Mai 2016)

Viel Spaß  gezeltet wurde letzte Mal neben dem "Fahrerlager" am besten früh da sein um sich ein schönes Plätzchen zu reservieren. Ich habe mir ein schönes Hotel gegönnt.


----------



## XLS (12. Mai 2016)

Das ursprüngliche Enduro ist halt mit Zeltübenachtung.....


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. Mai 2016)

Und nicht nur das...
Auch mal eben zwischen Training und Rennen nachts den Charger  entlüftet. Im Zelt


----------



## Hardtail-GK (23. Mai 2016)

Ists eigentlich empfehlenswert schon zur Bekanntgabe der Strecken da zu sein oder reichts auch erst zum Trainingsstart? Liegen ja ein paar Stündchen dazwischen ...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Mai 2016)

Nicht unbedingt nötig. Aber bis man seine Unterlagen hat und sich fertig gemacht hat etc. sind die 2 Stunden schon schnell rum. Und die Zeit zum Trainieren würde ich generell schon nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obiwen (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo , gibts so was wie eine Karte der Stages die gefahren werden? Nehme selbst nicht teil da mich Rennen nicht interressieren. Wohne aber in Odenthal und würde gerne mal die Stages abfahren ( nach dem Rennen) . Kenn mich in der Gegend nicht aus und hab wenig lust dort erst auf Trailsuche gehen zu müssen. Gruß


----------



## brownbear (25. Mai 2016)

Nein gibt es nicht und ist auch nicht empfehlenswert. Die Stages werden teilweise extra für das Rennen angelegt und gehen größtenteils über Privatgrund.


----------



## TheGoOn (25. Mai 2016)

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern an diesem langen We!
Ride on!!!


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2016)

brownbear schrieb:


> Die Stages werden teilweise extra für das Rennen angelegt und gehen größtenteils über Privatgrund.



Das Kriterium für die Befahrbarkeit lautet "Ist da ein Weg?" Wenn die Antwort ja ist, darf da jeder fahren. Ist die Antwort nein, darf niemand fahren. Das ist unabhängig davon, in welchem Eigentumsverhältnis das Grundstück steht.
Die Durchführung von Rennveranstaltungen ist immer (mindestens) von der Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers abhängig.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. Mai 2016)

Stimme da Micha voll und ganz zu. Die "Karte" gibt es am Samstag. Also Bekanntgabe der Strecken. Heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ab dann alles gefahren werden kann und darf. Bestes Beispiel war der Dünsberg. Da das touristisch und ökologisch eine heikle Region ist war auch ausdrücklich verboten die Strecke per GPS aufzuzeichnen.

Macht auch den Reiz eines Enduro Rennens aus: Man lernt neue Trails kennen, die es sonst vielleicht gar nicht erst geben würde. Dadurch ist auch die Charakteristik dieser Trails anders. Manchen merkt man echt an, dass sie am Tag zuvor das erste Mal überhaupt befahren wurden


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel war der Dünsberg. Da das touristisch und ökologisch eine heikle Region ist war auch ausdrücklich verboten die Strecke per GPS aufzuzeichnen.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mich richtig verstanden hast... Die Begründung jedenfalls ist albern.
Wäre es tatsächlich "ökologisch heikel", würde da kein Rennen genehmigt.



Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Macht auch den Reiz eines Enduro Rennens aus: Man lernt neue Trails kennen, die es sonst vielleicht gar nicht erst geben würde.



Ich glaube kaum, dass das Rennen/die Stages auf komplett neu angelegten Wegen stattfindet.
Aber das ist (sofern Wald/freie Natur) eigentlich auch egal: Ist da ein Weg (egal warum), darf jeder fahren. Außerhalb des Rennens natürlich nur natur- und sozialverträglich.

Was den sportlichen Reiz betrifft, hast Du allerdings recht: Enduro auf vorab bekannten und damit trainierbaren Strecken ist kein Enduro, sondern DH.


----------



## -Phill- (26. Mai 2016)

Also in Bad Endbach letztes Jahr waren tatsächlich große Teile und auch ganze Stages extra angelegt und es wurde nach dem Rennen sehr schnell begonnen diese wieder zurück zu graben.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Was den sportlichen Reiz betrifft, hast Du allerdings recht: Enduro auf vorab bekannten und damit trainierbaren Strecken ist kein Enduro, sondern DH.



In der EWS sind aber auch Stages trainierbar...


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (26. Mai 2016)

Weiß jemand ob man beim E1 in Ochsenkopf den Bikepark/Lift benutzen kann? Ich würde mein Kumpel mitnehmen wollen der gern in dem Bikepark mit deinem DH Bike fahren würde? Erfahrungen?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mich richtig verstanden hast... Die Begründung jedenfalls ist albern.
> Wäre es tatsächlich "ökologisch heikel", würde da kein Rennen genehmigt
> 
> .



So in der Art war die Begründung der Betreiber. Die Strecken sollen nur an dem Wochenende gefahren werden und nicht dauerhaft als MTB Strecken etabliert.
"Ist da ein Weg (egal warum), darf jeder fahren" -> Du meinst jetzt einen offiziellen Wanderweg? Die darf man (außer in BaWü) fahren, aber nur weil da ein Weg ist, darf man den nicht fahren. Sonst würde hier in Wiesbaden auch nicht die Polizei an den Trails stehen und Bußgelder verhängen.



RadioAUCKLAND schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man beim E1 in Ochsenkopf den Bikepark/Lift benutzen kann? Ich würde mein Kumpel mitnehmen wollen der gern in dem Bikepark mit deinem DH Bike fahren würde? Erfahrungen?



Ja, kann man. Am Renntag geht es am Anfang einmal mit dem Lift hoch. Für das Training muss man sich ne Karte kaufen.

In Bad Endbach war das übrigens auch so: Da ist ein kleiner Schlepper, den konnte man nach der ersten Stage 1 mal nutzen und im Training hat er einen schneller zum Start der beiden Trainingsstages gebracht.


----------



## Alumini (26. Mai 2016)

obiwen schrieb:


> Hallo , gibts so was wie eine Karte der Stages die gefahren werden? Nehme selbst nicht teil da mich Rennen nicht interressieren. Wohne aber in Odenthal und würde gerne mal die Stages abfahren ( nach dem Rennen) . Kenn mich in der Gegend nicht aus und hab wenig lust dort erst auf Trailsuche gehen zu müssen. Gruß


Wenn Du aus Odenthal kommst, gibt es in Wipp nichts, was mit Deinen Hometrails auch nur annähernd mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (26. Mai 2016)

Jmd zufällig aus Krefeld und Interesse an ner Fahrgemeinschaft nach Wipperfürth?


----------



## mw.dd (26. Mai 2016)

-Phill- schrieb:


> und es wurde nach dem Rennen sehr schnell begonnen diese wieder zurück zu graben.



Gut so. Wenn da kein Weg (mehr) ist, darf da auch nicht Rad gefahren werden.



-Phill- schrieb:


> In der EWS sind aber auch Stages trainierbar...



Ja. Da gab es mal einen schönen Bericht von Ludwig Döhl dazu.
Sowas führt dazu, das wochenlang vorher mit Shuttlehilfe Stages komplett trainiert werden. Muss man sich natürlich leisten können... Dem sportlichen Wettbewerb schadet es jedenfalls.
Bei der letzten DM gab es ja auch solche Gerüchte auf Grund der doch überraschenden Dominanz eines Teams.



Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt einen offiziellen Wanderweg?



Nein, einen Weg.



Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> aber nur weil da ein Weg ist, darf man den nicht fahren.



Doch.



Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Sonst würde hier in Wiesbaden auch nicht die Polizei an den Trails stehen und Bußgelder verhängen.



Das hat meines Wissens nach andere Gründe.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Mai 2016)

Welche Gründe? 

Und die stages werden eret kurz vorher bekannt gegeben.  Viel mehr Zeit zum trainieren hat man theoretisch nicht.  
Klar,  wenn man weiß die location ist der OKO,  ist es naheliegend,  dass auch die Abfahrt dort Teil des Rennens ist und die kann man immer trainieren.


----------



## brownbear (27. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß garnicht warum man hier jetzt so groß diskutieren muss. Wipperfürth lohnt sich nicht zu fahren außerhalb des Enduro Rennes, wenn die Veranstalter darauf Wert legen das nichts per GPS getrackt wird, damit ausserherhalb des Rennens dort nicht gefahren wird ist dies zu akzeptieren und fertig. Es gibt genug Wege auf denen gefahren werde "darf" es aufgrund verschiedenster Einflüsse aber gelassen werden sollte. Jetzt bitte zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen und den Teilnehmern viel Erfolg beim Rennen. Man sieht sich bestimmt Samstag Abend im Brauhaus.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. Mai 2016)

Danke Bärchen 

Viel wichtiger: Was sind eure Prognosen bzgl. des Wetters? Ich schaue jeden Tag in die Vorhersagen und diese sind leider zu vage bzw widersprüchlich.
Am ehesten sagt mir die von Wetter.com zu. Da regnet es heute (Freitag) viel, Samstag Vormittag Regen, (also noch vor dem Training) und Sonntag Nachmittag Gewitter (wenn alles vorbei ist).


----------



## JDEM (27. Mai 2016)

Ca. 30km Luftlinie entfernt ist es momentan trocken, nur heute Nacht hat es wohl ein bisschen geregnet.


----------



## Alumini (27. Mai 2016)

Was ändert eine Prognose? Heute abwarten und morgen vor dem Training auf's Regenradar gucken, ob Du nass wirst, oder nicht.


----------



## Ock (27. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich doch völlig egal, oder? Doof für mein Zelt, das wird nass. Aber fürs Rennen ist es Wetter doch egal.


----------



## Basti_Biker (27. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute, 
Ich wünsche allen die in Wipperfürth an den Start gehen viel Spass und Glück. Geniesst das Wochenende!
Bin leider erst ab Wildschönau dabei...

Gruss, 
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jupp66 (27. Mai 2016)

Bis jetzt ist alles trocken und der Parkplatz schon gut gefüllt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Mai 2016)

Oje,  der Wetterbericht sieht ja leider gar nicht mehr gut aus.  Auch wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue.... 
Kann jemand eine Einschätzung vor Ort abgeben,  gerade wie es mit dem Platz zum zelten aussieht? Gestern Abend ging ja anscheinend eine Meldung raus  dass die Event area voll und ist und nur noch platz für Zelte ohne Auto


----------



## brownbear (28. Mai 2016)

3 KM vom Platz entfernt sind Blauer Himmel und trocken. Sollte gestern auch den ganzen Tag regnen und wir haben im Biergarten gesessen. Ich gebe da nicht mehr soviel auf die Wetterberichte. Laut Regenradar bleibt es auch die nächsten Stunden trocken.


----------



## SPRTN (28. Mai 2016)

Also hier sieht es richtig gut aus! Wird ein geiles, trockenes Wochenende


----------



## marv100 (30. Mai 2016)

Gibt es noch andere Seiten wo es Bilder vom Event gibt oder nur auf der eigenen Seite?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Mai 2016)

SPRTN schrieb:


> Also hier sieht es richtig gut aus! Wird ein geiles, trockenes Wochenende



Danke für die Prognose 
 Wir hatten ja mal unverschämt Glück mit dem Wetter  Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (8. Juni 2016)

Leider wird es laut Veranstalter keine Zeltmöglichkeiten direkt vor Ort geben. Mehr Infos auf der Facebook Seite und der Enduro One Seite. 



Schade eigentlich. Die nächsten 2 Zeitplatze befinden sich da 11-13km entfernt


----------



## Ock (8. Juni 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Leider wird es laut Veranstalter keine Zeltmöglichkeiten direkt vor Ort geben. Mehr Infos auf der Facebook Seite und der Enduro One Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> Schade eigentlich. Die nächsten 2 Zeitplatze befinden sich da 11-13km entfernt


Über welches Rennen redest du da jetzt? Wildschönau?


----------



## TheGoOn (8. Juni 2016)

Jo, sorry total verplant zu erwähnen. Wildschönau ist gemeint


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Juni 2016)

Wir werde wahrscheinlich auf einem der Zeltplätze sein. Naja, dann ist man schon ein bisschen warmgefahren bis es losgeht 
Aber vor Ort wäre schon cooler. Auch wegen der Leute. In Wipperfürth war das cool direkt an der Wupper


----------



## Ock (8. Juni 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Jo, sorry total verplant zu erwähnen. Wildschönau ist gemeint


Jo das hab ich mir gedacht, das echt doof da.


----------



## TheGoOn (9. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand verraten wieviel km und hm letztes Jahr in Wildschönau gefahren wurden? Komm dieses Jahr einfach nicht zum Biken und befürchte gerade das ich doch etwas unfit zu meinen ersten Rennen fahre


----------



## JDEM (26. Juni 2016)

Kennt sich hier jemand in Wildschönau aus und könnte mir für Freitag schonmal nen Tourentipp geben?
Kommen Mittags an und wollen schon mal die Gegend erkunden...


----------



## TheGoOn (27. Juni 2016)

Ich wünsche jetzt schonmal allen in Wildschönau ein gutes Rennen. Ich bin leider raus. Vielleicht wird es nächstes Jahr was. 
Euch eine Gute Zeit


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. Juni 2016)

Schade. War die Wildschönau das einzige das für dich in Frage kam?


----------



## TheGoOn (27. Juni 2016)

Ne da war noch einiges anderes geplant. Wadenbeinbruch sei dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (27. Juni 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand in Wildschönau aus und könnte mir für Freitag schonmal nen Tourentipp geben?
> Kommen Mittags an und wollen schon mal die Gegend erkunden...


Würde mich auch interessieren. Eine Empfehlung für eine kleine Feierabendrunde wäre schön. Wir übernachten in Wildschönau Oberau. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bellybutton (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es jemanden, der aus dem Taunus kommt und in Dünsberg startet?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. Juni 2016)

Wiesbaden. Und ein Kumpel aus Taunusstein


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (28. Juni 2016)

Ich wohne am Dünsberg


----------



## JDEM (28. Juni 2016)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Eine Empfehlung für eine kleine Feierabendrunde wäre schön. Wir übernachten in Wildschönau Oberau.


 
Bin bisher auch nicht schlauer geworden, aber Rosskopf soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (28. Juni 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bin bisher auch nicht schlauer geworden, aber Rosskopf soll ganz gut sein.


Ja Rosskopf soll gut sein. Leider kommen wir erst am späten Nachmittag an und um 17 Uhr schließen die Lifte. Reicht dann nur für ne kleine Runde bei uns.


----------



## JoergG (4. Juli 2016)

Ich tue mich etwas schwer, trotz Abreise am Sonntag noch die Übernachtung zu bezahlen. Bucht Ihr die Hotelzimmer bis Montag oder fahrt Ihr in MTB Klamotten und ungeduscht nach Hause?

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## XLS (4. Juli 2016)

Mein Hotel bot mir an, nach dem Check-out, im Schwimmbad/Saunabereich noch Duschen zu können...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Juli 2016)

Hi Jörg.
Also eigentlich ist das normal. Manchmal kann mal mit den Leuten reden und nochmal packen und duschen. Aber hier  haben wir es auch so gemacht, dass wir bis Montag gebucht hatten, weil wir erst am Nachmittag weg sind.

Na Leute, geiles Rennen, oder? War viel besser als ich es erwartet hatte! Und mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja auch irgendwie Glück. Naja, bis auf die paar die beim Prolog am Ende gestartetsind ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (4. Juli 2016)

Hat schon Bock gemacht! 
Stage 1 und 5 haben mir am meisten Spaß gemacht. 
Hoffe fürs nächste Jahr wird ne bessere Regelung fürs Training gefunden, das ablaufen von 2/3/4 war schon nervig, dann lieber blind fahren


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Abgehen ist ein interessanter Punkt... Hab das noch nicht gemacht, aber frage mich ob es so viel bringt, bzw. wieviel Zeit dafür raufgeht. Und vor allem Frage ich mich, ob wirklich ALLE die Strecke abgehen oder auch ein paar fahren. Das wäre dann echt nicht fair.
Da fände ich es mehr als fair, wenn dann jemand in "zivil" das ab und an kontrollieren und knallhart durchgegriffen werden würde.
Das Prinzip, von wegen die "kniffligen" Stellen trainieren mit dem Wissen, dass man den Rest blind fahren kann, finde ich persönlich ziemlich gut und hat meiner Meinung nach auch gut geklappt.


----------



## JDEM (4. Juli 2016)

Denke die soziale Kontrolle ist da ganz gut. Wir haben niemanden ernsthaft trainieren sehen. Steht da eigentlich explizit trainieren oder komplettes auf den Rad sitzen Verbot?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Juli 2016)

rein aus dem Gedächtnis: Trainieren verboten, Abgehen erlaubt. Da würde ich jede Art von auf dem Rad sitzend und auf der Strecke als Training sehen. Man hat ja auch einen Vorteil gegenüber denen, die wirklich nur gehen / schieben.


----------



## DermitdemE (6. Juli 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Wiesbaden. Und ein Kumpel aus Taunusstein


Bin auch aus Taunusstein und werde auch in Dünsberg starten - endlich!


----------



## HC-65 (7. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie die Chancen stehen in Dünsberg kurzfristig noch teilnehmen zu können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (7. Juli 2016)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie die Chancen stehen in Dünsberg kurzfristig noch teilnehmen zu können?


 
Kann man sich definitiv noch als Gaststarter melden


----------



## Twenty-1 (11. Juli 2016)

Von den ersten beiden Rennen der 2016 E1-Serie hat Chris von der BIKE BRIGADE schöne Berichte geschrieben. Diese findet ihr hier:

Enduro One #1: Wipperfürth/GER
Enduro One #2: Wildschönau/AUT

Bilder von diesen und anderen Rennen gibt es hier!


----------



## Lantz (12. Juli 2016)

fr3shi schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist am 10/11.09 in Bad Endbach auch die DHM Enduro von der Uni Marburg. Wird das dann ein Event? Weiß da jemand was genaueres?
> Anhang anzeigen 475557


Moin,

haben unsere Hochschule gerade mal angeschrieben, ob wir da starten können. Weist du mittlerweile schon etwas genaueres?


----------



## fr3shi (12. Juli 2016)

Nur das was auf der HOmepage bei Enduro One steht...


> *DHM Mountainbike Enduro:*
> Im Rahmen des Enduro One-Events in Bad Endbach wird am 11. September 2016 auch die Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaft im Mountainbike Enduro ausgetragen. Details zum Modus und zur Registrierung folgen.
> Die gleichzeitige Teilnahme an der Hochschulmeisterschaft und dem Finalrennen der Enduro One-Serie wird möglich sein. Teilnehmer, die gleichzeitig bei DHM und E1-Serie starten wollen, nennen bitte normal über das *ONLINE-PORTAL*. Die Anmeldung für die DHM folgt dann extra. Weitere Infos in Kürze. Wer dabei sein möchte, sollte in jedem Fall rechtzeitig nennen, denn die Startplätze sind streng limitiert und erwartungsgemäß frühzeitig vergeben! FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED!


 
Im Netz steht noch. "MELDUNGEN: Ausschließlich über die jeweiligen Hochschulsporteinrichtungen/Sportreferate"

EDIT 1: Infos sollen diese Woche kommen mit Veröffentlichung auf der ADH Seite in der Sportartenrubrik MTB ab Mittwoch, spätestens Donnerstag... Denke dann mal hier DHM Enduro oder ADH Radsport

EDIT 2: "_Die DHM Mountainbike (Enduro) 2016 fällt leider aus."_


----------



## XLS (21. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es denn am Dünsberg mit Zeltmöglichkeiten aus? Sind die aussreichend vorhanden, oder bekommt man am Samstag schon keinen Platz mehr?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. Juli 2016)

Beim Dünsberg ist das eine gute Frage: Letztes Jahr konnte man sich dort auf den Sportplatz stellen (Hartplatz), aber wann der voll ist kann man wohl schlecht vorhersagen. Außerdem war er wohl nicht so gut für Zelte (ich selbst war in ner Jugendherberge in Gießen). Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob es neben dem Sportplatz noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## fr3shi (20. Oktober 2016)

die neuen Termine sind da . Mal schauen ob ich es dieses Jahr mal schaffe mitzufahren...





6.5 - 7.5 Bad Endbach
27.5 - 28.5 Aschau
8.7 - 9.7 Wildschönau

12.8 - 13.8 Dünsberg
26.8 - 27.8 Ochsenkopf
7.10 - 8.10 Wipperfürth


----------



## TheGoOn (20. Oktober 2016)

Nice das sie es so früh bekannt geben ( oder ist das immer so )!
Da kann die vorbereitung schon beginnen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. Oktober 2016)

Ja,  war letztes jahr ähnlich früh.  Ist echt praktisch,  dann kann man die Wochenende schon blocken!


----------



## fr3shi (15. Dezember 2016)

http://www.enduro-one.com/news/435-...-endbach-neue-location-fuer-den-saisonauftakt
News!!!

"Am 6. und 7. Mai starten wir in die Enduro One-Saison 2017. Nicht wie ursprünglich geplant ist das mittelhessische Bad Endbach die erste Station, sondern das unterfränkische Frammersbach.
Nach zwei tollen Jahren am Flowtrail Bad Endbach machen Umstrukturierungen leider einen Pause im Jahr 2017 nötig, aber kein Grund um traurig zu sein. Die Pause ist nicht für immer und wir haben schon erstklassigen Ersatz für das erste Maiwochenende gefunden.
Der Saisonauftakt findet nun in Frammersbach (Unterfranken) statt. Frammersbach liegt mitten im Naturpark Spessart. Der MSF Frammersbach erwartet uns auf tollen Bikepark-Strecken und flowigen Trails. So ist Enduro One um eine top Location in einem Bayerischen Mittelgebirge reicher.
Wir freuen uns darauf! RIDE ON(E) 2017!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schade um Bad Endbach,  war meine Lieblingsstrecke und dir Orga war großartig   aber gleichzeitig jetzt sehr gespannt auf die neue location.  Neues terrain für alle,  yeah! Das ist enduro


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (18. Dezember 2016)

Wirklich schade wegen Bad Endbach war dieses Jahr echt ein mega Rennen dort. Aber Frammersbach hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an.


----------



## Muckal (18. Dezember 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Sehr schade um Bad Endbach,  war meine Lieblingsstrecke und dir Orga war großartig   aber gleichzeitig jetzt sehr gespannt auf die neue location.  Neues terrain für alle,  yeah! Das ist enduro



Enduro ist v.a. Illegales Training im Vorfeld auf gesperrten Strecken


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Dezember 2016)

Naja,  das wäre ein Punkt wo sich der Veranstalter echt mal überlegen sollte wie er da durchgreift. Aber wenn man schon im Vorfeld weiß,  dass das halbe Rennen auf dem flowtrail stattfindet kann man den ja das ganze jahr über trainieren.  Deshalb ist ne neue Strecke immer mal ganz nett


----------



## mw.dd (19. Dezember 2016)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Naja,  das wäre ein Punkt wo sich der Veranstalter echt mal überlegen sollte wie er da durchgreift. Aber wenn man schon im Vorfeld weiß,  dass das halbe Rennen auf dem flowtrail stattfindet kann man den ja das ganze jahr über trainieren.  Deshalb ist ne neue Strecke immer mal ganz nett



Solange das Rennen auf ganzjährig bestehenden Wegen stattfindet (ist ja auch am Ochsenkopf so), werden diejenigen, die im Vorfeld regelmäßig den entsprechenden Austragungsort besuchen immer im Vorteil sein. Auch in Frammersbach werden sicher mindestens Teile der bestehenden Strecke benutzt...

Da kann man eigentlich nur an die Fairness der Teilnehmer appellieren. Das ist bei solchen anonymen Großveranstaltungen aber zum Scheitern verurteilt, da sich garantiert genügend Leute finden, die sich einen darauf r.....holen wollen, das sie am Ende statt 83. vielleicht 73. geworden sind.


----------

